# Winstrol Oil Based



## antcos (Jun 3, 2005)

I recently bought a product by Apex named Stanoil.Basically its winstrol injectable,100mg per 1ml.The difference from other products is that its oil based not like the normal winstrol injectable (white liquid like milk). So its not a problem when mixing it with other oil based products.The only problem I got with stanoil was that the injection site hurts like hell for the next 2 days after the injection.Has anyone tried this product and had the same effect?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i find alot of apex gear is painful.....i will add this one to the list now


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

antcos said:


> I recently bought a product by Apex named Stanoil.Basically its winstrol injectable,100mg per 1ml.The difference from other products is that its oil based not like the normal winstrol injectable (white liquid like milk). So its not a problem when mixing it with other oil based products.The only problem I got with stanoil was that the injection site hurts like hell for the next 2 days after the injection.Has anyone tried this product and had the same effect?


I've used it mate and I've got to say its the most painfull shot Ive ever taken much worse that even the Apex prop.

I used half a vital and had to swap to oral winni, the pain was so bad it was stopping me training which is obviously counter productive. :boohoo:


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

A lot of the guys down this way are using an oil based winny by ROHM labs - and say it isn't painful - not tried it myself...

-The only reason Y I mention ROHM so often is because it is very easy to get hold of here and most of the guys I train with use it...


----------



## LD_18 (Jun 3, 2005)

couldnt u just drink it instead? i know normally with injectible winny it is showen to have basically the same effects if u drink it, plus no more painful injections


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Have used the ROHM labs Inj Winny and it is totally painless, been having v good results from all their products.:beer1:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

why dont yo guys just use winni tabs

@50mg?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Theres more bio-availiablity with the Jabs as they get a free pass around the body before hitting the liver. So they are more effective at the same dose.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

<YOINK> thanx for that info!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Theres more bio-availiablity with the Jabs as they get a free pass around the body before hitting the liver. So they are more effective at the same dose.


correct, injecting is always better than orally.

if you're going to drink amps just by UG lab 50mg pills.


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

i used stanoil too and the pain from the shot was unreal and lasted for 5-7 days. In end had to stop due to hampering training.

I think its due to the amount of benzyl alcohol and solvents used to get 100mg into solution for injection.

Some have said that the winny recrystallizes in the muscle and thats what causes all the pain.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

maxjenics said:


> Some have said that the winny recrystallizes in the muscle and thats what causes all the pain.


true....this is why ben johnson got busted in the 80's

he thought he was clear but the winny had crystalised and hung around long enough to be there at the dope test


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Ben's sample got tampered with, everyone knows that. There is absolutely no way that PURE winstrol can be found in someone's sample. It reacts with certain chemicals in the body to produce a different compound. It absolutely DOES crystallize and hang around in the bloodstream, which makes it really risky for a sport like track and field, unfortunately.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your all pussy's pain is relative.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You could always boil off the Benzyl Alcohol using a drawing needle and some boiling water.

Be very carefull to not let the drawing needle find its way to the oil/gear as it will boil that out like a siphon.

If you do it right then you will see like frost on the needle as it is boiling off.

This will cut the Benzyl Alcohol down which by the way exits the body via way of lungs through breathing.

This is one of the reasons guys get that tren cough because of the amounts of BA in the gear.


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> your all pussy's pain is relative.....


Mate. ***********************we'll see who's a pussy!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

On the apex web site, they state that the oil based winny uses peg as a carrier, this is why it is so painful. Even with no hormone in it a shot of peg will be agony for most.


----------

